# live webcam from our reptile room



## jacobsracing (Apr 5, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.jacobsracing.com/cam.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.jacobsracing.com/cam.html</a><!-- m --> 

this is a test cam.... 

It will be updated as I get it together. 

Greg


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't get it to work.


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 5, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://jacobsracing.camstreams.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://jacobsracing.camstreams.com/</a><!-- m --> 

that link will also get you in there...


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

says I need to download a file, I can't find it...


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 5, 2009)

not sure what to tell ya. it is a stream via html. No file to download. Maybe you need a codec to see the vid? If so, then yes you will need to install the proper codec.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

"You need a Windows Media Player plug-in to view this <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.camstreams.com/asx.asp?user=jacobsracing" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.camstreams.com/asx.asp?user=jacobsracing</a><!-- m --> content.

Do you want to download the plug-in now?"

I can't find the file though


----------



## COWHER (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice! nice big tegu. cool set up.


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 5, 2009)

the big guy is Mulligan...the little one is Xander. Mulligan lives in the center condo under the slab and branches. He is the Frank Loyd Wright lover. Xander is more of a cubist and bunks in the large tupperware cube in the extreme cold side of the enclosure. 

I finaly have a use for this logitec camera, lolz...


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay, got it working. Thats a nice tegu


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 5, 2009)

that is really cool! now im gonna be sitting here watching him all day lol


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 5, 2009)

its a free stream service. I think they only support 15 continuous streams. If I have more than 15 then I may bump it up. I doubt it could be the case, right?


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 5, 2009)

a live video?? how cool is that... the lights are out now though im guessing, i will check back again tmw


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 6, 2009)

Its just black! Lolz there should be a red heat light in there at night so you can still see stuff and I want to get one for mine also! That way at work I could just pull it up and check on what the hell hes up to in my apt. 

Yesterday I came home and the fuzzy matt that goes in the bathroom was in a pile down the hall on the other side of the kitchen. The thing is huge and idk how but it got in there so it would be funny to tune in to watch that happen hahaha. 

That tegu will be the death of me yet.


----------



## i0r (Apr 6, 2009)

8am ET and all black. When do you guys turn on the lights?

Love the concept.....great idea :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 6, 2009)

Noon EST and still no lights on?!


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know, I keep checking it and its always dark!!!


----------



## Beasty (Apr 6, 2009)

It's on now but no lizards. Sleepy heads are still crashed, no doubt.
Mine seem to only get up after the light has been on for an hour or more.


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 6, 2009)

Yay, I see him basking


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 6, 2009)

the lights are on 9am PST to 9pm PST so I can enjoy them when I get home from work. I use IR heating elements at night so there is complete darkness. They seem to like it. 

The corner of the screen is the screen saver on my workstation on the other side of the room! lolz... 

Looks like the stream went down a few minutes ago. I will need to check on it when I get home. I plan to stream from my site directly so that I do not have bandwith limitations from the free service provider. I gots a fat pipe at home. 

I also purchased a remote pan and tilt platform that will arrive in a weeks time. The website will be control features for the camera. Only a select few will have the "control."


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 6, 2009)

feeding time!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 6, 2009)

can ya get audio goin at all? Then yu could do video tutorials for some folk who need a lil "eyes on" to learn. just a thought


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 6, 2009)

oh btw very cool cam nice clean fast video too that is cool


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh that's so neat!!! I can only see one enclosure with a tegu in it. Is that what I am supposed to be seeing? 

Are you just using a regular webcam?

Btw - I just caught him eating his own substrate, twice!


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 6, 2009)

I peeped in on the cam earlier and loved the idea! I wanna do to mine so where ever I'm at I will be able to check in on them. I'm always curious as to what their activity levels are like when they know no ones around.


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 12, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> can ya get audio goin at all? Then yu could do video tutorials for some folk who need a lil "eyes on" to learn. just a thought



Thats a good idea! I tell ya what. I will run an online how to on a scheduled basis if the gang can provide content and ideas for presentation. 

I can commit to a weekly "tegucast" @ an hour at best

Think this might take off? Would be kind fun. 

Greg


----------



## jacobsracing (Apr 12, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Oh that's so neat!!! I can only see one enclosure with a tegu in it. Is that what I am supposed to be seeing?
> 
> Are you just using a regular webcam?
> 
> Btw - I just caught him eating his own substrate, twice!



I think Mulligan may have parasites. I plan to take him into the vet this week. He has slowed down a bit and not eating very much. he is drinking lots of water. No impaction as he passes what little he eats. Thanks for the note.


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 16, 2009)

its down now you need to log back in


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 16, 2009)

Check it out Awesome


----------

